

Wetware: The Major Data Security Threat You've Never Heard Of - Fjolsvith
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/adam-levin/wetware-the-major-data-se_b_7277982.html

======
Fjolsvith
I think I remember seeing a term in "The Best of 2600: A Hacker's Odyssey"
calling this "Social Engineering".

